# Dana White's Twitter



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

www.twitter.com/danawhite


8 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

He probably pissed his pants laughing........


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was so funny when I saw that I had to retweet that.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Now maybe he will be a little easier to get in the UFC..His marketability just took a dive IMHO


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Now maybe he will be a little easier to get in the UFC..His marketability just took a dive IMHO


yes but the ufc will take a dive is Brock loses next week. I love the ufc but there promote lesnar to damn much. Carwin is great but if he knock out lesnar it will hurt the UFC.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> yes but the ufc will take a dive is Brock loses next week. I love the ufc but there promote lesnar to damn much. Carwin is great but if he knock out lesnar it will hurt the UFC.


I dont think it will hurt the UFC at all if Brock loses...Shane is a very marketable guy with 12 first round stoppages.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was looking for that. I was checking his twitter, cause I knew he would do that! Haha.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> www.twitter.com/danawhite
> 
> 
> 8 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone



Dana White, he's done great for UFC, but has all the class of a crack whore.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

dana would be a very happy man and lmao at the sherdog forum it has imploded"the server is too busy at the moment please try again later"


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, this was worth making a post for....


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> I dont think it will hurt the UFC at all if Brock loses...Shane is a very marketable guy with 12 first round stoppages.


Agreed, a guy that launches opponent's mouthpieces like frisbies will always be a hit with the fans. That and Brock will draw for the UFC whether or not he's fighting for a belt.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> I dont think it will hurt the UFC at all if Brock loses...Shane is a very marketable guy with 12 first round stoppages.


Yes he is but I don't think he comes anywhere near brock in marketability . U got wrestlnig Fans, Fighting fans, hell i know people who don;t watch the ufc but will watch a brock fight because he is a freak of nature. O the other hand at i know people who are tuning in next weekend to see brock gktfo.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I expected more from him. like ="*******" D


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana is happy but he still see $$$$ with fedor...did u hear the Areana chanting Fedor at the start of the fight. Fedor breaks opens a new market for the UFC which they are slowly in. Believe it or not Fedor is micheal Jordan outside of north america.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Strikeforce's last shows made Dana White a very happy person. Mousasi lost, Fedor lost, the decision to release Henderson turned out to be correct...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> Strikeforce's last shows made Dana White a very happy person. Mousasi lost, Fedor lost, the decision to release Henderson turned out to be correct...


And they dissed shields, so he's going to the UFC.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

punchbag said:


> Dana White, he's done great for UFC, but has all the class of a crack whore.:sarcastic12:


On the behalf of crack whores, I resent that!


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

TLC said:


> On the behalf of crack whores, I resent that!


I'll second that. Crack whores unite!


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

I talk to dana and he sent me this vid of his reaction to the fedor fight!!


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't say I wouldn't do the same if I was him. I am surprised at the tweet thought. I was expecting something like : D [email protected]$%^% *@$%^$


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

LiteGladiator said:


> I'll second that. Crack whores unite!


Lmao, good to see guys with a sense of humour for once. :thumbsup:

I'd just like to extend a formal apology to all the crack whores out there, i'm sure some of you are very classy indeed, I did not mean to single you out as a community, and I retract my statement,lol.

p.s Dana your still a A-hole and I pre apologise to any A-hole's out there in advance,lol.


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

You know, I'm thinking here -- drunk as I am after watching the Fedor-Verdum fight at the bar . . . 

What IF Dana had a verbal agreement that if Fedor lost, he loses most of his(Fedor's) stock, and negotiations are open again.

It's a total guess, but i'm putting it out there.

Fedor, as talented as he is, and dominant as he has been made a crucial mistake: he jumped directly and dangerously into the guard of Verdum, thinking he "hurt" him. I've seen the video over 10 times. When Fedor caught Verdum with the hook that "dropped" him, it was more of a balance issue than a "rocked" issue, as Verdum was 100% coherent and responsive fighting off of his back.

My point is that Fedor has lost a lot of his bargaining chips. Verdum and UFC couldn't come to terms for renewal, if i'm not mistaken. 

Fedor demanded the world from the UFC -- and, while I am no DW apologist, I actually believe about 80-85% of what he says in this matter. They wanted co-promotion for M-1, pay-per-view royalties, and exorbitant pay, and likely win-bonuses -- and who knows, they may have demanded fight of the night honors if Fedor won and other related bonuses.

I wouldn't be surprised if we see a Verdum vs. Fedor II in the UFC within the next year or so. 

While I am no fan of Fedor, nor am I a doubter, I see the UFC HW brass walking through him fairly easily. 

Cain, Carwin, and even Mir. Let's not forget JDS -- Junior Dos Santos -- he'd rip him apart, in my humble opinion.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

ronbourgh said:


> You know, I'm thinking here -- drunk as I am after watching the Fedor-Verdum fight at the bar . . .
> 
> What IF Dana had a verbal agreement that if Fedor lost, he loses most of his(Fedor's) stock, and negotiations are open again.
> 
> ...


I see JDS giving FEDOR the least trouble of all these guys here, lets not forget FEDOR dropped WERDUM, and it looked as though it was business as usual, until WERDUM craftily and very skillfully got the sub, I think our Russian buddy will only come back stronger.
For me Velasquez, Mir and Lesnar are the biggest threats, but obviously a Carwin punch could ko a Rhino,lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I expected a lot more than "" but it is still pretty funny! :thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

That is the single most appropriate time to be awesome facing. OH YOU dana, such a good troll. spends all this time trolling fedor, and trying to sign him. what will happen first? he signs with the UFC or loses? Dana gets his wish either way.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

punchbag said:


> I see JDS giving FEDOR the least trouble of all these guys here, lets not forget FEDOR dropped WERDUM, and it looked as though it was business as usual, until WERDUM craftily and very skillfully got the sub, I think our Russian buddy will only come back stronger.
> For me Velasquez, Mir and Lesnar are the biggest threats, but obviously a Carwin punch could ko a Rhino,lol.


So JDS KO'd Werdum. What's the point?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Dana is sad about his loss, deep inside his questionable heart. He would've preferred Fedor losing to one of his guy's, under his rules. But he pretty much won from Fedor's loss never the less.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Rauno™ said:


> I'm sure Dana is sad about his loss, deep inside his questionable heart. He would've preferred Fedor losing to one of his guy's, under his rules. But he pretty much won from Fedor's loss never the less.


I dont think he cares that much because now DW will spin it to something like this 

"That Russian $%^£$% COULDNT BEAT A UFC REJECT, BUT YEAH ILL ^%(&* SIGN HIM SO THAT I CAN PROVE MY GUYS ARE WAY %£%^£ BETTER THAN FEDOR"

Not my words lol but I can imagine Dana saying something like that. He said something along those lines about Kimbo aswell saying how Kimbo got beat down my Gannong who was a UFC reject and what not. Then he went on to sign Kimbo made so cash showed the world he was just a street fighter with no real skills (Kimbo is still the man though) and then released him.

Dana will spin this one effortlessly and find a way to profit off of the whole thing. Dana must seriously have a rabbit's foot up his ass though cause that dude is lucky as hell.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

punchbag said:


> I see JDS giving FEDOR the least trouble of all these guys here, lets not forget FEDOR dropped WERDUM, and it looked as though it was business as usual, until WERDUM craftily and very skillfully got the sub, I think our Russian buddy will only come back stronger.
> For me Velasquez, Mir and Lesnar are the biggest threats, but obviously a Carwin punch could ko a Rhino,lol.


so if JDS ko's werdum while fedor drops him than that means fedor>>>>JDS


????????


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> so if JDS ko's werdum while fedor drops him than that means fedor>>>>JDS
> 
> 
> ????????


MMA math FTW! :confused03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Normal reaction from Dana.
I think he came close to an orgasm :sarcastic12:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow at least dana is enjoying himself.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So JDS KO'd Werdum. What's the point?


I was just replying to the guy saying the UFC top brass would walk straight through FEDOR, and I was saying I see Lesnar,Carwin, Velasquez and Mir causing FEDOR problems in fights, but I do not see FEDOR losing against J.D.S, or any other UFC fighter at present, that was it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Its not viewing for me what does it say???:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Its not viewing for me what does it say???:confused02:


At first i thought the same thing. It only says this : ""
I think. :confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> At first i thought the same thing. It only says this : ""
> I think. :confused05:


 
LoL...:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Classiest Twitter we'll see from Dana in awhile.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Classiest Twitter we'll see from Dana in awhile.


Dana hasn't pulled that tweet out since the hendo/shields fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

punchbag said:


> I was just replying to the guy saying the UFC top brass would walk straight through FEDOR, and I was saying I see Lesnar,Carwin, Velasquez and Mir causing FEDOR problems in fights, but I do not see FEDOR losing against J.D.S, or any other UFC fighter at present, that was it.


how the hell would murr cause problems his striking isn't close to JDSs and his jitz isn't as good as werdums or nogs


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> how the hell would murr cause problems his striking isn't close to JDSs and his jitz isn't as good as werdums or nogs


Fedor is the new Lidell.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> Fedor is the new Lidell.


now this is the worst post i have read all day. First off Fedor chin is not glass secondly he was submitted.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> now this is the worst post i have read all day. First off Fedor chin is not glass secondly he was submitted.


I guess some things go right over your head, huh?

I meant he used to be something now he gets finished in every fight. In Chucks case it's KOs and that's not how Fedor was finished but I bet he goes downhill quick.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> I guess some things go right over your head, huh?
> 
> I meant he used to be something now he gets finished in every fight. In Chucks case it's KOs and that's not how Fedor was finished but I bet he goes downhill quick.


he got caught by probably the best BBJ HW fighter...he is 3-1 since he started fighting in America. I don't get ur post, chuck is past his prime...fedor is not an animal nor the best fighter in the game but unquestionable he still one of the most feared HW right now. Fedor is 33 which makes him young than carwin.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Like Chuck got caught by one of the hardest punchers in MMA, then went on to get knocked out by almost everyone since. 

What does his record in America have to do with anything? 

Just saying I bet this isn't gonna be Fedor only loss.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> Like Chuck got caught by one of the hardest punchers in MMA, then went on to get knocked out by almost everyone since.
> 
> What does his record in America have to do with anything?
> 
> Just saying I bet this isn't gonna be Fedor only loss.


what are u trying to prove exactly Chuck Lidell is 40 for any athlete or a fighter 40 is way past their prime. Chuck does not have the speed which he once posses and his chin has caught up to his age.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Where's the respect?*

...Dana is a twit. Why laugh at a legendary fighter who made a mistake and got caught? Watch- the same thing will happen to Anderson Silva when he loses his next fight. The Fedor/Werdum forum poll was 92% to 8%. I like how people jump ship with their hypocritical pieholes. Fedor is overrated. blah blah blah! If losing 1 fight after 10 years now makes you overrated & garbage, then every fighter that has a loss is garbage too. Fedor has 1 fight left on his Strikeforce contract. Let's see who will have the last laugh...
_
I can't wait to see the sad puss on Dana's face when his bedbuddy Brock gets shut down and stripped of his belt on July 3rd by Shane Carwin._


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

JonCR96Z said:


> I guess some things go right over your head, huh?
> 
> I meant he used to be something now he gets finished in every fight. In Chucks case it's KOs and that's not how Fedor was finished but I bet he goes downhill quick.


in every fight? hes lost once in 10 years lol :confused02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> Like Chuck got caught by one of the hardest punchers in MMA, then went on to get knocked out by almost everyone since.
> 
> What does his record in America have to do with anything?
> 
> Just saying I bet this isn't gonna be Fedor only loss.


Lol, Werdum is probably the only HW in the world who could even sub Fedor.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

JonCR96Z said:


> Like Chuck got caught by one of the hardest punchers in MMA, then went on to get knocked out by almost everyone since.
> 
> What does his record in America have to do with anything?
> 
> Just saying I bet this isn't gonna be Fedor only loss.


The thing is people usually can't just "get lucky" with subs as they can with punches and knockouts. Also you can train your submission defense, you can't strengthen your chin.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

stadw0n said:


> in every fight? hes lost once in 10 years lol :confused02:


Chuck. :confused03:



MikeHawk said:


> Lol, Werdum is probably the only HW in the world who could even sub Fedor.


Fedor should have been smarter than to go to the ground with him then. It's funny what all the Fedor fanboys will come up with. Had it been Fedor who subbed Werdum, it would have been expected. 



Mx2 said:


> The thing is people usually can't just "get lucky" with subs as they can with punches and knockouts. Also you can train your submission defense, you can't strengthen your chin.


True, that's been a good thing for Fedor so far.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

JonCR96Z said:


> Chuck. :confused03:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol my bad i read your post wrong, i thought you were talking about fedor, i just read it wrong.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mx2 said:


> The thing is people usually can't just "get lucky" with subs as they can with punches and knockouts. Also you can train your submission defense, you can't strengthen your chin.


This bugs me. There's no such thing as a lucky punch. You throw a punch intending to hit someone and it does. It's not luck; it's a skill just like submissions.

That being said, I don't think Fedor will be in the "Chuck Scenario", because Fedor is not going to keep fighting top level guys. Fedor will fight one more guy in SF, probably Lashley or King Mo. Then he will fight only in Asia and Europe against the not so talented.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> This bugs me. There's no such thing as a lucky punch. You throw a punch intending to hit someone and it does. It's not luck; it's a skill just like submissions.
> 
> That being said, I don't think Fedor will be in the "Chuck Scenario", because Fedor is not going to keep fighting top level guys. Fedor will fight one more guy in SF, probably Lashley or King Mo. Then he will fight only in Asia and Europe against the not so talented.


This is what i don't get tho, yes Fedor has question marks in terms of competition. But we can agree unlike chuck he is more than capable of beating the top guys if he were to face them.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> This is what i don't get tho, yes Fedor has question marks in terms of competition. But we can agree unlike chuck he is more than capable of beating the top guys if he were to face them.


Oh I agree. Fedor hasn't slowed like Chuck has. That's Chuck's biggest problem. He can't pull the trigger anymore. I just don't think that Fedor will be fighting anyone of consequence anytime soon


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Oh I agree. Fedor hasn't slowed like Chuck has. That's Chuck's biggest problem. He can't pull the trigger anymore. I just don't think that Fedor will be fighting anyone of consequence anytime soon


ya true but i don;t think u can relate chuck to him at all though. Like CHuck is finished, Fedor is needed could still fight and beat the best. The question with him tho is the competition. Hopefully after his strike-force contract is done he resigns and after he beats werdum, fights overeem, then takes the mike and says he wants brock and if the ufc will co promote he will do it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> ya true but i don;t think u can relate chuck to him at all though. Like CHuck is finished, Fedor is needed could still fight and beat the best. The question with him tho is the competition. Hopefully after his strike-force contract is done he resigns and after he beats werdum, fights overeem, then takes the mike and says he wants brock and if the ufc will co promote he will do it.


Fedor will not go to the UFC. I doubt he'll resign with SF either.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> I dont think it will hurt the UFC at all if Brock loses...Shane is a very marketable guy with 12 first round stoppages.


Not only this the UFC is far too popular to be affected by a loss of one guy alone, as an org they are stacked with talent, and could afford to lose a few big name fighters and still move along very comfortably in the ratings etc


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

punchbag said:


> Not only this the UFC is far too popular to be affected by a loss of one guy alone, as an org they are stacked with talent, and could afford to lose a few big name fighters and still move along very comfortably in the ratings etc


Agreed. The UFC is smart in that they've marketed their brand first and the fighters second.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> This bugs me. There's no such thing as a lucky punch. You throw a punch intending to hit someone and it does. It's not luck; it's a skill just like submissions.


Of course punching and knocking someone out takes skill, but you have to admit there have been many knock outs that COULD be considered luck. I wish I could explain myself better but I'm not the best with words or debating. What I mean by luck is out of nowhere, coming from the underdog, unexpected, a fluke, etc. 

It's easier to get caught by a punch then it is to fall into a submission. Well, I could be totally wrong because I don't train or fight, but this is just coming from observation. I've seen people knocked out by blind haymakers, but usually submissions take a certain amount of skill to pull off.

Anyway, my main point in my OP was that you can train submission defense but if you have a glass chin, you're stuck with it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If you are just flailing punches at someone and happen to land one and knock them out that is completely luck. Every physical activity isn't a demonstration of skill. That is equivalent to saying anyone who hits a half court shot for prize money at a basketball game is automatically skilled in shooting a basketball. 

Scott Smith = lucky Anderson Silva = skilled 

Learn to differentiate.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Oh I agree. Fedor hasn't slowed like Chuck has. That's Chuck's biggest problem. He can't pull the trigger anymore. I just don't think that Fedor will be fighting anyone of consequence anytime soon


 
Chucks biggest problem is keeping his hands up coming in to strike or finish an opponent...honestly he could still fight if he corrected some aspects of his game that other fighter's now know to exploit....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wow 7 pages out of a thread about a smiley face....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> wow 7 pages out of a thread about a smiley face....


 

"Dana's"....smiley face!!!:confused05: I didnt even realize it was a smiley face...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> "Dana's"....smiley face!!!:confused05: I didnt even realize it was a smiley face...


I think it was the "awesome face."


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I think it was the "awesome face."


Thus beginning the debate over what "" really is.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Mx2 said:


> Thus beginning the debate over what "" really is.


Well if this  is considered just a smiley face. Then what could this  possibly be.

I'd say this one  is considered more of a I just got laid face.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> Well if this  is considered just a smiley face. Then what could this  possibly be.
> 
> I'd say this one  is considered more of a I just got laid face.


I'd go with a "Shit Eating Grin" face. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dana should wash that big fat Grin out of his face pretty quick. 
Wasn't he the donkey who cut one of the best HW fighters in the world?? Who just beat the best HW in the World??? 

He should have posted this one ((((


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm sure if Dana asked Werdum would jump at the opportunity to come back to the UFC. And IMO he deserved to be cut after showing up so out of shape for the Dos Santos fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


>




:thumb02:


----------

